# Feedback on Bolton Metal Lathe



## CDarby67 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hello Gang,
                     I posted earlier about a looking for a lathe. I decided that I would rather buy new and start my learning out the gate rather than spending time on refurbishing an older lathe. I am a hobbyist and most of my parts will be 1.5" o.d. or less in 6061 aluminium. I found a Bolton tools lathe - the CQ 9332 for a price I am willing to pay.

*





						Bolton Tools 12" x 24" Gear-Head Metal Lathe CQ9332-Lathe
					

Bolton Tools is known for manufacturing only top-notch metalworking machine tools including metal lathes, milling machines, CNC lathes, and more.




					www.toolots.com
				



*
Has anyone heard anything or experienced lathe time with this machine?

Thanks,
Clint


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Apr 3, 2019)

My boy has a Bolton 16x40  It was used in a shop so it is warn some but a decent lathe and bought new and taken care of will serve you well. I think they are the same as the Grizzlys or very similar.


----------



## 4ssss (Apr 3, 2019)

They've been around a long time. I believe they just have their name on someone else's machine. At that price and with the 5% discount pop up ad they have I'd grab it.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 3, 2019)

It's a bit limited as far as feed rates and number of gear pitches it will cut but that may not be an issue for you
Also of course it's from China not Taiwan so there may be some quality issues 
mark


----------



## richl (Apr 3, 2019)

Decent size lathe. 1hp, you will need to change gears for threading, speeds and such. Do not consider this a machine you are going to push, it is on the low end of chinese. But! If you are  money restricted, you really want to play, you can live with the size and power limitations, this is not a bad machine. Be prepared to fix things, build a solid stand for it.
I was given a 13x40 lathe5 years back. Circa 2000. It was a beat up machine, between what the previous owner did and chinese manufacturing I spent most my time fixing and trying to make that lathe better. I have a new Chinese lathe now, it cost some bit more than what you are looking at. I've fixed a number of issues on it, I try to treat her right and I have fun making things in my shop. Whether for the girlfriend, neighbors myself or other machines in the shop. I enjoy making things, the end justifys the means.
You are not buying a high end industrial machine, this machine is on the other end of the spectrum, it is a bigger form factor than the 7x10 type machines. You will have fun with it, you will make stuff with it... but you will also be fixing and making it better.
If you know that in the beginning and are fine with that, than buy that machine. It looks like it can be a great machine to learn on and work with!


----------



## mksj (Apr 3, 2019)

If you are not planning on using it for threading, and just turning, maybe. There appears to be no gearbox, all the threading and I also assume the feeds are managed by changing the gears on the side. You can see a pile of change gears in the diagram, but very limited information otherwise. Probably doe not have a power cross feed. I recall another individual who purchased a Boulton lathe and it couldn't cut a lot of threads he needed. Quality control and service I would rate as mediocre to poor based on other reviews/postings of others and a few people who I know who have purchased Boulton mills and lathes. But then you get what you pay for. I think you would be better off looking for a used lathe in good condition.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 3, 2019)

It mentions cross feed rates in the specs so looks like it has that feature, but the other items I mentioned are still valid.  I believe that Grizzly is a step up from Bolton as far as overall quality and customer service.  Griz has really improved their customer service as of late from what I have been reading. 
Precision Matthews is a big step above both of those others, especially with Matt's after-sale service.  But it costs a bit more. 
M


----------



## kdupuis (Apr 3, 2019)

Change gear Feed rates and the 12x36 I have in use does not take heavy cuts but can manage .020 off the o.d. in steel. Anything more will stall the motor or slip the belts. I also do not have a thread dial on mine and I haven't checked lately if it is an option. The factory three jaw holds well and once dialed in it can make parts round.


----------



## CDarby67 (Apr 4, 2019)

I appreciate all the feedback, it has allowed me to rule the Bolton out. Threading will be a huge requirement of what I plan to build. I do not plan to cut a large amount of steel, mostly 6061 aluminium. There will all ways be that piece i need in stainless or mild steel, so I want to plan accordingly.
I had been eyeing the Precision Mathews machines; the one in particular that seems to be right for me is the PM 1228VF-LB.


			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1228vf-lb/
		


It has only a 3 chuck head. I do not know enough about turning yet to understand 3 vs 4 chuck variables. I do know I want a high HP as that will prevent stalling. does 3 phase just run more efiieciently over standard single phase 120v?

Thanks,
Clint


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 4, 2019)

CDarby67 said:


> the one in particular that seems to be right for me is the PM 1228VF-LB.


If you can possibly fit it in your shop, I recommend the 12x36 as a minimum for length.  The 28" dimension is only for turning between centers.  With a chuck on the spindle and a drill chuck in the tail stock, you will be looking at about 18" maximum length work, with some other setups, less yet.  Versatility is important with machines.  You have no idea now what kinds of things you might want to machine over the years.


----------



## whitmore (Apr 5, 2019)

CDarby67 said:


> I appreciate all the feedback, it has allowed me to rule the Bolton out. Threading will be a huge requirement of what I plan to build.


[ this lathe hasn't a quickchange gear feature]

But, would you be cutting a wide range of different threads?   After setting up a particular thread pitch, you don't need to
change it for male and female parts, so quickchange gears might not matter much.   It's the changeover from one
thread pitch to another that can be somewhat annoying (if it were happening more than once or twice a day).


----------



## CDarby67 (Apr 5, 2019)

Whitemore - so, what you are saying is "If you are all ways cutting the same thread pitch / TPI (i.e. 42) then the gear swap is a "one-time" change regardless of internal vs external threading and diameter of i.d. or o.d. Correct?

Hmmm, that might lead me back to consider this lathe.

Thanks,
Clint


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 5, 2019)

That's right Clint, it's just the threads per inch (TPI) that matters. 
It's very handy to have both 3 and 4 jaw chucks plus a faceplate and a steady rest.... you should want all those things to come with the lathe because they are more expensive to buy individually later
Not sure what the Bolton comes with
Mark


----------



## mksj (Apr 5, 2019)

But the same holds for feeds, you need to change the gears for different feed rates, also going from threading to feeding. So if you are sizing stock to thread, you need to be in the feed range, then switch to the specific thread pitch. Each gear pitch and feed rate requires different set of change gears. I didn't care switching gears from imperial to metric, and now have a universal gearbox (no change gears), but I frequently do both metric and imperial threading so it was a hassle.  It does not have separate feed and leads screws. Also you are very limited with the bolt on chucks as to available chucks, vs the standard D1-4 camlock which gives you a wide range of chucks.  You can pick up a D1-4 4J independent at very reasonable costs. The Bolton does not have the ability to add an outboard spider for holding longer stock, as there is no extension of the spindle under the belt cover on the Bolton.  I would compare more closely between it and the PM 1228VF-LB, much less gear changes, 2 Hp variable speed are a big plus. Quality will be much better, there are extensive reviews on this model.  I have been using a 1340 lathe for 6+ years and can't remember doing anything over 24" between centers.


----------



## mikey (Apr 5, 2019)

Clint, what is your budget? Keep in mind that most lathes cannot be upgraded. I mean that if it doesn't come with a quick change gear box, a separate saddle drive shaft or adequate rigidity then these cannot be added later. If you want to start off with a good lathe then you have to buy it that way. I know you can buy cheaper lathes and trade up but you usually will not recover your costs on a Chinese lathe so why lose the money in the first place.

What I'm trying to get at is to do some homework and learn which features are really important to have and make sure that the lathe you buy has those features. You may not understand enough about lathes to understand how important they are but if you are diligent and make a list, you'll sort it out. I'll start your list off:

Camlock spindle: important because it is a solid, secure mount that allows for running in reverse and just about every manufacturer of both quality and cheap chucks makes chucks to fit them. In contrast, most cheap Chinese lathes have either a threaded or stud mounted system that is a pain to use and good chucks do not directly fit.
Quick change gear box: desirable because changing speeds, feed and threading options is a twist of the handle or knob away. Change gear lathes are actually quite versatile and will cut more threads than a QCGB lathe will but it is a slight hassle to have to change gears for everything. Not a deal breaker but important to me.
Separate saddle drive shaft: I prefer this to using the leadscrew or a key in the leadscrew to drive the saddle. Much more robust and wear-resistant, and most have a slipper clutch in case of a crash.
Adequate spindle bore size: match to your needs but the bigger, the better.
Hardened and ground spindle, precision tapered spindle bearings with a stated accuracy rating: Most Chinese lathes will say they use precision bearings but ... really? They do not state the guaranteed run out on the spindle so how do you know?
Hardened and ground gear train: For me, important for longevity, accuracy and reduced noise.
Adequate HP: on a 12" lathe, 2HP is adequate, less is not.
Is a change gear set available? Even with a QCGB, you will need to do other threads at some point and a lathe is not complete without a full change gear set. Whichever lathe you buy, buy this, too.
This is just off the top of my head and I'm rushing to do this before running for an appointment but this will get you started. Ask the guys and they will tell you much more about this. If I had to buy a new lathe today, with my personal needs in mind, I would buy a PM 1236T.


----------



## SteveZarecki (Oct 9, 2019)

Was wondering what you decided *CDarby67? *I myself have been scouring the internet trying to find the best hobby lathe/mill for my "retirement gift". Always loved precision metal work but never had the opportunity to pursue until now.


----------



## shotgun choker (Oct 9, 2019)

I have a 13x40 Bolton, with no customer service or help with a problem. Bolton tells me parts are no longer available for the machine I have, so I'm left with hoping PM or Grizzly can supply parts for the machine I have. I have a part that needs replaced I've just been waiting on the right time to contact PM or Grizzly.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Oct 9, 2019)

Head this::



mikey said:


> Clint, what is your budget? Keep in mind that most lathes cannot be upgraded. I mean that if it doesn't come with a quick change gear box, a separate saddle drive shaft or adequate rigidity then these cannot be added later. If you want to start off with a good lathe then you have to buy it that way. I know you can buy cheaper lathes and trade up but you usually will not recover your costs on a Chinese lathe so why lose the money in the first place.
> 
> What I'm trying to get at is to do some homework and learn which features are really important to have and make sure that the lathe you buy has those features. You may not understand enough about lathes to understand how important they are but if you are diligent and make a list, you'll sort it out. I'll start your list off:
> 
> ...



I change the chuck at least once a day,
I change spindle speeds about every 20 minutes or so
I change feed directions about every 5 minutes
I love my G4003G lathe,


----------



## rzw0wr (Oct 11, 2019)

Well, If you haven't purchased a lathe yet NEVER buy a Bolton.
Bolton is part of Toolots.
Customer service is not existent and parts are not available for about any lathe.

Buy anything BUT Bolton.
BTW, rpm speed id very limited.


----------



## SteveZarecki (Oct 12, 2019)

I have not bought one yet. I'm still researching and find forums like this one very informative. I am seriously considering a Precision Matthews with all the good things I hear about them. When I think I have a lather I want to buy, I find ways to talk myself out of it. I do this so that I can objectively make my decision and not regret later. I thank you all who have taken the time to express your opinions abot your lathes, good and bad, so that people like me can be well informed.


----------



## rzw0wr (Oct 12, 2019)

I have found that some times you just have to pull the trigger.
You will not be completely satisfied with any machine you buy.

Get something you think will work and make it work for you.

Dale


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 12, 2019)

It took me at least a year to find my first (and current) lathe.  It was worth the search.  Got a good deal on a lathe with about 10 minutes of usage, total.  It has been good to me since then, about 5+ years now.


----------



## higgite (Oct 12, 2019)

SteveZarecki said:


> ... When I think I have a lather I want to buy, I find ways to talk myself out of it. I do this so that I can objectively make my decision and not regret later....


From a fellow "researcher" (check my job title in my avatar), what you will regret most is that you didn't buy it sooner. Don't ask me how I know that. 

Tom


----------



## CDarby67 (Nov 1, 2019)

SteveZarecki said:


> Was wondering what you decided *CDarby67? *I myself have been scouring the internet trying to find the best hobby lathe/mill for my "retirement gift". Always loved precision metal work but never had the opportunity to pursue until now.


Steve, sorry for such a long delay.
I picked up a slightly used Grizzly G-4000, the Taiwanese model. I have yet to play with it but it runs well, everything works, and there is no wear. I do plan to do a lube and clean PM even though it looks spotless. 
Clint


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 22, 2020)

shotgun choker said:


> I have a 13x40 Bolton, with no customer service or help with a problem. Bolton tells me parts are no longer available for the machine I have, so I'm left with hoping PM or Grizzly can supply parts for the machine I have. I have a part that needs replaced I've just been waiting on the right time to contact PM or Grizzly.



Have you found any machines that match up with your lathe? I just acquired a BT330 project in a trade and will be trying to fix it up.

Thanks,

john


----------



## Road_Clam (Dec 5, 2020)

shotgun choker said:


> I have a 13x40 Bolton, with no customer service or help with a problem. Bolton tells me parts are no longer available for the machine I have, so I'm left with hoping PM or Grizzly can supply parts for the machine I have. I have a part that needs replaced I've just been waiting on the right time to contact PM or Grizzly.



Well, you and I are on the same page , I emailed  Bolton / Toolots  twice , no return replies , and tried via phone getting a live CS rep to answer some questions and sat on elevator music hold for 45 min.  3 strikes and they are out. Too bad the Bolton 12x24 would be a great fit for what I am looking to accomplish. But I absolutely need a live CS person to help with questions and parts.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 5, 2020)

Do not expect any parts or customer service from Bolton. I had an order from them that never came and it took months to get a refund. Thank goodness I used PayPal.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 5, 2020)

But, having traded for a 6” Craftsman I’m generally happy now that I’ve gotten it running. It still has a way to go but basically it’s a capable machine. I don’t think I would have been happy buying it new though.


----------

